# Looking for suggestions on a helmet for a thin head



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

My head is fairly thin (aerodynamic) but my helmets, a specialized and a Giro are for a more round headed person. Any suggestions on brands, model of helmets that may be a bit more narrow? Besides the kind of poor fit, it does look a bit like a mushroom on my head as well. Any input is appreciated.
Cheers,


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Which Specialized? I have a longish head and find the Echelon and Evade fit me much better than the Prevail. I do have problems with Giro helmets.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

The cage is flexible. It will conform to the shape of your head. If the helmet is too big, get a smaller size.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> The cage is flexible. It will conform to the shape of your head. If the helmet is too big, get a smaller size.


If he has a narrow head but normal front to back getting a smaller size (if that's even an options) will likely make the helmet too small from to back. 

OP, I have the same issue but just in a minor way. Some, but definitely not all, Bells work. I tried a Lazer on in a store once and that seemed really good as far as fitting a narrower head. Sorry, forget which model it was.

I have a Las Victory now and think it's a great fitting (and otherwise) helmet. My head is only slightly narrow though so not sure about extreme cases if that's you. Before that I had a Uvex fp1 and that was on the narrow side too.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks, I've tried on all the helmets that my LBS carries, I guess I will start searching out other shops with other brands. I have only tried most specialized, Giro and a couple of Bell's


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

My POC and Kask are both fairly narrow.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks, I will check out these brands.
Cheers,


----------

